# At what age can goats get pregnant



## Craftymomma (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi I'm a newbie here and I have a 7 week old male Nigerian. We just got him a friend tonight so he wouldn't be lonely. We got an 8 week old pygmy doe. Now I'm reading I should separate them so she don't get pegnant? ? That will be terrible if I had to separate them as then I will have 2 lonely goats. Is this true and is there any way to tell if they are really able to do this already? What should I do?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

They can breed quite young. Bucks can work as young as 8-12 weeks and some even earlier. Does I am not 100% sure how young they can fall pregnant. I would say around 3 months at a guess but she could fall pregnant earlier. My youngest doe that I have noticed in heat was 6 months. But I keep all my young does well away from bucks so they could have silent heats earlier. Why don't you get the boy wethered? Then they can live together no problems. Bucks don't make good pets. You could wether him and then they only need to be seperate for a week or two then they will be fine.


----------



## Craftymomma (Jul 23, 2015)

I am getting him weathered next weekend, I was told I had to wait until he was 8 weeks old.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Then I don't think you'll have any problems at all. Congrats on your new goaties!


----------



## Craftymomma (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, good advice.


----------

